# first fish of my year



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

me and my friends called ourselfs out at school and it happends the high for the day was 38 degrees. we got out on the water freezing our a$$es off and got to some spots holding a bunch of rats i was getting a little frustrated because my friends were bringing little 15 inchers to the boat like bass. i kept on working my swimjig how i was the whole after noon working it slow through the sand pot holes on the grass flats and got this 31 inch pig


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Way to hang with it to get the payoff! It makes dealing with the cold worth it, no?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's a real day-saving fish there!  You get an A. ;D


----------

